# Is CubingTime Down?



## teboecubes (May 27, 2022)

It's not the most popular timer site, but it's the one I've been using for the past few years... but it hasn't been working for me for the past few days. Is it down for everyone else?


----------



## cuberswoop (May 27, 2022)

teboecubes said:


> It's not the most popular timer site, but it's the one I've been using for the past few years... but it hasn't been working for me for the past few days. Is it down for everyone else?


Not down for me, seems to be working fine.

Maybe you got a time that was evil like 6.66


----------



## Timona (May 27, 2022)

teboecubes said:


> It's not the most popular timer site, but it's the one I've been using for the past few years... but it hasn't been working for me for the past few days. Is it down for everyone else?


I was in a room with some friends for up to 2 hours today and we didn't have any issues, seem fine for me.


----------

